# Westin Kierland Lazy River?



## Catazog (Oct 9, 2008)

We are going to WKV Oct 25 - Nov 1. Yay for 85 degree weather! I was there a year and a half ago exploring WKV and the adjacent Westin Kierland Resort & Spa hotel (we were staying somewhere else for a conference my husband was attending). I saw that the hotel has a lazy river pool, but it was down for maitenance so I couldn't really tell what it was like. Has anyone been in the lazy river pool there? What's it like? Do you float on inner tubes or rafts? I love that kind of thing so I hope it's nice.

While you're thinking about that, I'd also appreciate any suggestions for things to do in the Scottsdale area and for day trips (up to a 2 hour drive). I'm doing my own research, but anything special that comes to mind would be appreciated.

It's going to be 52 in Seattle today -- 16 days until hot & sunny!


----------



## nodge (Oct 9, 2008)

They say a picture is worth a thousand words, well here are 3000 words for you:





View of Lazy River from top of slide looking toward the Westin Hotel (in background).







View of Lazy River from top of slide looking toward WKV (Building 1 of WKV is in the upper right corner)






One of the 7 Natural Wonders of the World and only a mere 4 hour drive away. (hint, hint)

Have Fun!
-nodge


----------



## Catazog (Oct 9, 2008)

Nodge, you're the Man!! Thank you! That lazy river looks wonderful. I can't wait!  

As for the Grand Canyon -- that's for another trip. Alaska Airlines is going to fly nonstop from Seattle to Flagstaff, AZ! We'll have to see if there are any Starwood hotels nearby.


----------



## James1975NY (Oct 9, 2008)

nodge said:


> They say a picture is worth a thousand words, well here are 3000 words for you:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Amazing how insignificant the Grand Canyon makes you feel when you are right up close huh?

I hiked down into the Grand Canyon and camped the night. My friends and I (couple of high school chaps and two cuties from the U.K. travelled in a Winnebego) saw a Blue Condor flying in the sky. Simply amazing....you would not believe how big that bird looks even 100's of feet up in the sky!

Great pics Nodge!


----------



## clsmit (Oct 9, 2008)

Catazog said:


> Nodge, you're the Man!! Thank you! That lazy river looks wonderful. I can't wait!
> 
> As for the Grand Canyon -- that's for another trip. Alaska Airlines is going to fly nonstop from Seattle to Flagstaff, AZ! We'll have to see if there are any Starwood hotels nearby.



No Starwoods outside of Phoenix and Tuscon.

We did a Hummer trip that we booked thru the concierge. It was really awesome. It was with Stellar Adventures http://www.stellaradventures.com/. If you are athletic, hiking Camelback mountain is good. My kids also like the peanut butter store at the mall in Scottsdale.


----------



## kmij (Oct 9, 2008)

*westin villas and hotel usage*

if you stay at the kierland villas can you use the pool at the hotel??? and the lazy river??
thanks in advance


----------



## SDKath (Oct 9, 2008)

Does WKV have day use for owners not staying that?

We are going to Phoenix next month for 3 days (staying at inlaws').  Can we get to use the river??

Katherine


----------



## nodge (Oct 9, 2008)

kmij said:


> if you stay at the kierland villas can you use the pool at the hotel??? and the lazy river??
> thanks in advance



Yes.  Guests at the Westin Kierland Villas have full use of the adjacent Westin Kierland Hotel's facilities, including pools, lazy river, spa, restaurants (whereby you can charge stuff at the hotel to your room at the villas).  Some WKV guests have reported that the hotel has excluded them from accessing hotel pools during super peak times, but all of us WKV owners received letters from the hotel when a new hotel owner took over about a year ago informing us that we would still get full access following the takeover, so I think those reports of being excluded are isolated incidents.  




SDKath said:


> Does WKV have day use for owners not staying that?
> 
> We are going to Phoenix next month for 3 days (staying at inlaws').  Can we get to use the river??
> 
> Katherine



WKV doesn't offer day use to owners, but SDO does.  Just call the day before to reserve and they'll have access cards for the SDO pools waiting for you at the front desk of SDO.  

Have fun!!!!

-nodge


----------



## luv_maui (Oct 10, 2008)

Silly question, is this the lazy river at the hotel and not WKV, correct?  If so, do WKV exchangers have access to this lazy river?  I'm also guessing yes?


----------



## nodge (Oct 10, 2008)

luv_maui said:


> Silly question, is this the lazy river at the hotel and not WKV, correct?  If so, do WKV exchangers have access to this lazy river?  I'm also guessing yes?



Yes.  All guests at WKV, including exchangers into WKV, have full use of the river pool and all other pools and facilities at the adjacent Westin hotel.  The river pool is on the Westin Hotel grounds which are a short stroll away from WKV.  WKV also has its own two pools one of which has a water slide (that our kids liked better than the slide at the hotel because it "goes faster.")

-nodge


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 10, 2008)

They also have golf cart shuttles that will take you to the hotel (where the lazy river is) - also, a shuttle to Kierland Commons (upscale stores and restaurants).  In the area (a block ot 2 north of the commons) are furniture stores that are simply amazing.


----------

